# Seiko Stargate



## cookdamo (Jan 26, 2012)

Been searching for a new Seiko for a while and only today stumbled across the Stargate... or SKZ327, SKZ323, SKZ330, etc.

A quick search online and there a few sites selling new for Â£150ish on rubber (not the white face)

Believe it to be a 7S36 movement. What do we think?

A couple photos borrowed from the interweb;


----------



## cookdamo (Jan 26, 2012)

Forgot to mention I'll seriously considering the gold...


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

It's widely expected to be a future classic. If you're thinking of getting one, buy it quickly as they are disappearing fast.

Get whichever one you prefer but the black dial and white dial versions (with plain stainless steel) are likely to be most popular and sought after if this does reach classic status.

It's a lovely watch imo.


----------



## cookdamo (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm assuming that they must be trying to clear the last of the stock.

I'm thinking it's a lot of watch for Â£150.


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

I like everything apart from that bezel pip. If you like it now is the time to get one before they start hiking up the prices for being discontinued.


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

cookdamo said:


> I'm assuming that they must be trying to clear the last of the stock.
> 
> I'm thinking it's a lot of watch for Â£150.


Yes, Â£150 is good value for this imo.


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

dowsing said:


> I like everything apart from that bezel pip.


The bezel pip is, of course, its key distinguishing feature and what gives this watch its nickname. ;-)


----------



## cookdamo (Jan 26, 2012)

I've noticed in my search that if a seiko is labeled '5' on the face than it seems less desirable (also less cost) than one without.

An example would be the Landshark SKZ209, the spec seems very close to the Stargate & the styling looks excellent (IMO), but it can be found for Â£30 cheaper & there is far less 'buzz' on watch forums regarding it... or any other seiko '5'.


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

cookdamo said:


> I've noticed in my search that if a seiko is labeled '5' on the face than it seems less desirable (also less cost) than one without.
> 
> An example would be the Landshark SKZ209, the spec seems very close to the Stargate & the styling looks excellent (IMO), but it can be found for Â£30 cheaper & there is far less 'buzz' on watch forums regarding it... or any other seiko '5'.


Yup, the Seiko 5 range is theoretically a basic range of watches. The "5" refers to five key features: Automatic, day display, date display, water resistant and shock proof (all of which are in fact pretty common on many watches of course). However, the exact parameters and limits of the Seiko 5 range are blurred. They are actually all well made watches and some of them are very nice indeed.

The Stargate uses the same movement as many Seiko 5s (the 7S26/7S36, just like the SKX007/009, old SKX Monster, SKZ283 Star Monster, etc.) but is theoretically one step up in terms of build quality from the 5s. One area where the Stargate, SKX007/009, Monster, Star Monster, etc. definitely outshine most Seiko 5s is the bracelet: Most 5 bracelets are folded whereas the watches above have well-thought of, well made, solid link bracelets.

What makes one watch a classic and another 'just another watch' is a very subtle thing and why Seiko discontinue some watches much earlier than one might have expected, thus increasing their 'classic potential', is difficult to tell. It is certainly the case that the 5 logo doesn't help in many people's opinions but it shouldn't put you off a watch you otherwise like.


----------



## TONY M (Jun 22, 2010)

Going by the pics online as I have never seen one in the flesh the gold one looks the best. I have never been a fan of the white or black faced Stargate's looks personally but the gold looks fine.

Tony


----------



## yesenoj (Jan 23, 2013)

I like the red highlights on the top version. The look of the watch seems very angular to me, like the bezel doesn't really match the style of the case.


----------



## Pjam (Oct 18, 2012)

Contrary to many here I'm not big on divers but I don't mind that one for some reason! The S726 has many admirers too.

I'm interested for sure. :yes:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Great looking watch & the hands are great also 

Buy it >>>>>>>>


----------



## lilolee (Jan 10, 2013)

I've been looking at one of these myself, but haven't found a black one for Â£150ish, more like Â£250. Obviously my searching capabilities need refining. Any clues?


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

lilolee said:


> I've been looking at one of these myself, but haven't found a black one for Â£150ish, more like Â£250. Obviously my searching capabilities need refining. Any clues?


I believe prices are going up due to lack of supply.

if anyone does know where you cna get them for Â£150 I'd like to know. ;-)


----------



## cookdamo (Jan 26, 2012)

The original deal I found has disappeared... too slow.

Just found SKZ327 on black rubber for Â£184.55 + delivery on amazon market place


----------



## lilolee (Jan 10, 2013)

cookdamo said:


> The original deal I found has disappeared... too slow.
> 
> Just found SKZ327 on black rubber for Â£184.55 + delivery on amazon market place


That's from Singapore, so factor in post, duty and handling charges and that'll be about Â£250


----------



## cookdamo (Jan 26, 2012)

lilolee said:


> cookdamo said:
> 
> 
> > The original deal I found has disappeared... too slow.
> ...


Sorry, only had a quick search, didn't mean to mislead.


----------



## lilolee (Jan 10, 2013)

Not a problem. Just shows how hard it is to find these watches for close to their RRP when then were readily available.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

cookdamo said:


> Been searching for a new Seiko for a while and only today stumbled across the Stargate... or SKZ327, SKZ323, SKZ330, etc.
> 
> A quick search online and there a few sites selling new for Â£150ish on rubber (not the white face)
> 
> ...


Ok - "What do we think?" Well being a Seiko it`s doubtless well built & reliable but as with many Seikos it`s looks are not to my taste particularly the (in my eyes) too fat hands but also the case style & the bezel pip. Sorry, but you did ask :wink2:


----------



## defendnola (Jan 20, 2013)

Diggin the top one, but that's about it for me.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I like 'em but not as much as the Spork - want one! - be interesting to see what Seiko replace them with (if anything)


----------



## cookdamo (Jan 26, 2012)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Ok - "What do we think?" Well being a Seiko it`s doubtless well built & reliable but as with many Seikos it`s looks are not to my taste particularly the (in my eyes) too fat hands but also the case style & the bezel pip. Sorry, but you did ask :wink2:


A honest response... brutally honest.



pauluspaolo said:


> I like 'em but not as much as the Spork - want one! - be interesting to see what Seiko replace them with (if anything)


My Spork arrived on Saturday, I can't get over what a cracking watch it is. Perfect size, well designed, comfortable... hasn't left my wrist yet.


----------



## BarryW (Feb 20, 2004)

Â£150 is excellent value. I have a couple and very nice too. Just watch the screw holding teh bezel key in - they often come out and can be lost - even on new ones. Suggest as soon as you get it you use some threadlock


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

It's hideous IMO, the bezel pip is incongruous, the bezel itself ugly with horrible font, I don't like the chapter ring/indice ring/inner dial interfaces and the hands are too wide. Don't like the coloured insert on the crown either.

The generic day/date wheel is nice, as is the dial font..

Future classic? Wow! I sold a Samurai on here for Â£99 4/5 yaers ago thinking I was making a mistake and it it might be future classic, this? I can't see it.


----------



## joe le harki (Feb 21, 2013)

I honestly prefer the seiko diver but these models are quiet beautiful i prefer the one with steel strap


----------

